# Took the neighbor fishing



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

My neighbor stops by a lot when I’m down at my shop. He has been wanting me to take him fishing for a while. He stopped by late in the afternoon at the beginning of the the week. We were talking about fishing and I said well hell let’s go. Jumped in the truck that stays hooked to the boat 15 min later we were in the water and fishing. Caught a few before it got dark then hit 2 dock lights that I have been leaving alone one had a couple next was loaded .Kept our limit so he could have some for the freezer. I know we caught over a hundred best trip I have ever been on for crappie.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, y'all slayed them!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bodupp said:


> Man, y'all slayed them!


For me we really did. I hear about people catching a hundred or more this was for sure my first time.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jigs or minnows?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> jigs or minnows?
> jack


Jigs have not used a minnow scene last fall. I have about figured out how they want it presented were they can't help but bite.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Jigs have not used a minnow scene last fall. I have about figured out how they want it presented were they can't help but bite.


You care to share that jig tidbit of info with the group?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've had good luck with white grub with a white head and black eyes
jack


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

nice!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> You care to share that jig tidbit of info with the group?


Why yes of coarse. Ok So here goes Bobby garland slab slayer in electric chicken seems to be the top performer here. Red glitter head 1\16 to about 5 foot 3/16 to about 10 and 1/8 for deeper they like for the bait to almost suspend in the water column where their suspending.Less movement the better. The slab slayer profile defiantly out performs anything else i have tried


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful mess of fish. Reminds me of fishing with my father in my younger days!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> Beautiful mess of fish. Reminds me of fishing with my father in my younger days!


Thanks Mr Frank. And me to wish mine was still here. I think he would really enjoy a few trips like this. You just never spend enough time with people while there here.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wish you lived beside me


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Wish you lived beside me


I betting that would would be fun!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Wish you lived beside me


Joey I wanted to ask you a question. These crappie on this lake spread out and suspend during the daytime from the surface down to where ever the thermocline is. I just ordered some small planer boards and want to try my hand at that. I know you wreckem pushing. But do You have any experience with this stye?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Joey I wanted to ask you a question. These crappie on this lake spread out and suspend during the daytime from the surface down to where ever the thermocline is. I just ordered some small planer boards and want to try my hand at that. I know you wreckem pushing. But do You have any experience with this stye?


I don’t. I tried the long line method on a few occasions and caught a few fish but I couldn’t develop any kind of confidence in it because I can’t control bait depth like I can when pushing. But these Perch down here where I fish don’t read the internet. What works in places north of here just doesn’t work here and vice versa. I’m a bait pusher when it comes to perch. I would definitely try it and form your own opinion. Just because I couldnt make it work here doesn’t mean it won’t work for you there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Something I would recommend trying if they are that deep is pushing with a 1oz egg weight about 30” in front of your jig. No knots needed just run the line through the egg weight hole 5 times and it will stay put and you will retain line breaking strength. In the winter when the water gets cold enough down here, I use to whack em pretty good with that rig.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> I don’t. I tried the long line method on a few occasions and caught a few fish but I couldn’t develop any kind of confidence in it because I can’t control bait depth like I can when pushing. But these Perch down here where I fish don’t read the internet. What works in places north of here just doesn’t work here and vice versa. I’m a bait pusher when it comes to perch. I would definitely try it and form your own opinion. Just because I couldnt make it work here doesn’t mean it won’t work for you there.





JoeyWelch said:


> Something I would recommend trying if they are that deep is pushing with a 1oz egg weight about 30” in front of your jig. No knots needed just run the line through the egg weight hole 5 times and it will stay put and you will retain line breaking strength. In the winter when the water gets cold enough down here, I use to whack em pretty good with that rig.


Thanks. I see depth being a problem This is what I was thinking. If use a planner and run a 1/16 jig and a egg sinker as a down rigger I will be able to see that egg sinker with no problem with forward sonar at least to a hundred feet. Something to play with anyway.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Thanks. I see depth being a problem This is what I was thinking. If use a planner and run a 1/16 jig and a egg sinker as a down rigger I will be able to see that egg sinker with no problem with forward sonar at least to a hundred feet. Something to play with anyway.


Its all just a big experiment. You’ll eventually find a method that spikes your confidence and that’ll be your go-to. And even then, you’ll still find yourself trying different kinds of crazy stuff.
Damn Fishermans curse I guess. We always want more. Lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Its all just a big experiment. You’ll eventually find a method that spikes your confidence and that’ll be your go-to. And even then, you’ll still find yourself trying different kinds of crazy stuff.
> Damn Fishermans curse I guess. We always want more. Lol


Well thanks for the input I Appreciate it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’ll probably sell my boat after this summer and build me another one that I can perch fish and catfish out of. 
I miss pushing them ole baits around


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’ll probably sell my boat after this summer and build me another one that I can perch fish and catfish out of.
> I miss pushing them ole baits around


Shit that's a bad ass boat with all kind of room you can't push with it? Or you just want another?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Shit that's a bad ass boat with all kind of room you can't push with it? Or you just want another?


It wouldnt make a good push boat. Bow sits way to high out of the water. I like being down where I can talk to em.
Its a fun rig though


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice mess of fish, Jeremy! 

Joey, what do you mean by 'pushing' in this context?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice mess of fish, Jeremy!
> 
> Joey, what do you mean by 'pushing' in this context?


Spider rigging is what they call it here and I think where you hail from


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yall 2 be careful, all this talk of wanting to be neighbors and who's doing the pushing... And no i'm not jealous


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice haul by the way Wilson!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> Yall 2 be careful, all this talk of wanting to be neighbors and who's doing the pushing... And no i'm not jealous


Come we might need a pivot man LMAO!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

LOL Joey can show you his new "gun"


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> LOL Joey can show you his new "gun"


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jwilson1978 said:


> Spider rigging is what they call it here and I think where you hail from


Oh ok yeah, that I'm familiar with. Gotcha. Thanks!

You ever use a Float-n-Fly technique to keep it in front of them? Basically a light jig under a weighted bobber and when you jiggle it, it bobs up and down, making the jig dance a little in front of their noses. Seen it work on suspended bass, especially spots... figure it might work on crappie?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Oh ok yeah, that I'm familiar with. Gotcha. Thanks!
> 
> You ever use a Float-n-Fly technique to keep it in front of them? Basically a light jig under a weighted bobber and when you jiggle it, it bobs up and down, making the jig dance a little in front of their noses. Seen it work on suspended bass, especially spots... figure it might work on crappie?


Yes I have and A LOT of people around here do that especially fishing grass lines and when there spawning shallow. Most do this or minnows/ Around here that I see. Very few actually casting baits. for crappie


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

let's all meet up somewhere on the river, catch a bunch of fish, take 'em back to the campsite on the river and have a fish fry.. when i was growing up, my dad and his friends did this a lot on the pea river in coffee county. they didn't have boats so we set bush hooks along the river bank with beef liver and fished from the sandbar. some good times there. good memories for me.
jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> let's all meet up somewhere on the river, catch a bunch of fish, take 'em back to the campsite on the river and have a fish fry.. when i was growing up, my dad and his friends did this a lot on the pea river in coffee county. they didn't have boats so we set bush hooks along the river bank with beef liver and fished from the sandbar. some good times there. good memories for me.
> jack



we still doing it


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> let's all meet up somewhere on the river, catch a bunch of fish, take 'em back to the campsite on the river and have a fish fry.. when i was growing up, my dad and his friends did this a lot on the pea river in coffee county. they didn't have boats so we set bush hooks along the river bank with beef liver and fished from the sandbar. some good times there. good memories for me.
> jack


We use to ride bicycles down to Sipsey river/swamp and spend days at time in there. When we were kids only going home to resupply. We all looked like we had leprosy from the bug bites and somehow I still miss those days


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> Yall 2 be careful, all this talk of wanting to be neighbors and who's doing the pushing... And no i'm not jealous


I should’ve seen that one . Left the door wide open.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice mess of fish, Jeremy!
> 
> Joey, what do you mean by 'pushing' in this context?












Trolling real slow, .3-.8 mph with your baits in front of the boat vs dragging them behind the boat.

Pushing baits. Not pushing Butts Kmerr.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

After reading this I had no choice but to terminate my employment effective immediately. I may reapply in a week or so!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> After reading this I had no choice but to terminate my employment effective immediately. I may reapply in a week or so!!


Go Get em Man! I'm gona hit the lake this afternoon. Where I caught those has me thinking about a few more places that need to be evaluated LOL


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a pretty awesome fishing trip ! All these crappie reports are getting me fired up.
 Way to go man !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> That's a pretty awesome fishing trip ! All these crappie reports are getting me fired up.
> Way to go man !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well I can't get away to go offshore. So I guess WE need to step up the Fresh water fish porn to motivate the offshore guys. LOL


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sheese Joey, that rig looks like a catfish coming down the river, impressive to say the least! Only other person I know that can catch crappie like that is our old friend Reel Feisty. Need to catch up with him soon.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> I should’ve seen that one . Left the door wide open.


That was exactly the reason I included the 'in this context' part of my question. I figured someone would still grab it, though!  Makes sense now, thanks for the clarification.


----------

